# How do you change the default settings on WORDPAD?



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

I want the font size to automatically be larger.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Nothing in the registry but there seems to be a work around.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/52364-3/windows_tips_make_desktop_text_easy_to_read.html

Here is another option as well. Again it does a template but then you make a change in the registry. Quoted from this link.
http://social.answers.microsoft.com...s/thread/5d11ac2c-e578-4aac-b805-e96897329df4


> The fix is actually quite simple (if you don't mind getting your fingers dirty). The settings might be baked into wordpad (silly thing to do), but the templates-system is still there.
> 
> 1. Create a template file called "New Rich Text Document.rtf " (or whatever you want the default filename to be) in C:\Windows\ShellNew\ , edit this file to your desired settings. Don't forget to save.
> 
> ...


----------



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you


----------

